# Youth project recommendations...



## SENC (Jul 6, 2022)

One of my retirement goals was to finally spend some time at a non-profit I've been a fan of for quite some time, Kid's Making It. KMI is a woodshop in our downtown area that gives kids 13-17 years old (with an interest) opportunities to learn basic woodworking and to make items for sale in the KMI storefront. The program targets underprivileged and "at-risk" youth, as a way of teaching both woodworking and financial skills. With teaching, assistance, and support of a small, knowledgeable staff and experienced woodworking volunteers, these teens are learning turning (making pens, stoppers, bowls, etc), making cutting and serving boards, decorative pieces, games, knick-knacks, etc. Sometimes they'll do commissioned work, but mostly they dream up what they want to make and/or what they see selling best in the shop - and have staff and volunteers to help them think through, plan, and execute. A really cool and worthwhile program - check around, you may find something similar in your area that could use your expertise!

One ask of the volunteers is for new and different ideas and projects the kids might learn from (they only really know what they see) - so knowing this forum has some of the most diverse craftsman I thought I'd ask here for ideas. What do you make that that you think would make a fun learning opportunity for new, young woodworkers, and that might also have some sales potential? Pictures, tips, and tricks/learning lessons also welcomed!

Thanks in advance,
Henry

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 6, 2022)

The raw bud vases and such like that should show up from this month's turning challenge should be something one can make with simply a branch picked up from the yard... not too much needed in the line of supplies or prep time. 
For starting ideas, display stands for said knick knacks is often an overlooked sale. If the knick knack is a set size like eggs or hot wheels or rolling pins, the display is easier to make.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 6, 2022)

Cribbage board, chess board, cutting board. Birdhouse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2022)

Henry, I turn a lot of these pendants. Pretty easy, fast and cheap to produce. They sell really well and you can use small pieces for them. I'd be happy to give you details on turning them if you'd like.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 6, 2022)

Christmas ornaments. Dozens of different designs from simple to complex and they are usually good sellers.

Tops, small boxes, and of course Harry Potter wands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 7, 2022)

Tony said:


> Henry, I turn a lot of these pendants. Pretty easy, fast and cheap to produce. They sell really well and you can use small pieces for them. I'd be happy to give you details on turning them if you'd like.
> View attachment 228773


Where do you get the hardware? Guessing those are bangle centers????


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> Where do you get the hardware? Guessing those are bangle centers????


Troy, yes, these are bangle centers. I've done them with regular pieces of wood as well though. You can get the clips at Michael's or Hobby Lobby but Amazon is cheaper and there's more selection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 7, 2022)

Tony said:


> Troy, yes, these are bangle centers. I've done them with regular pieces of wood as well though. You can get the clips at Michael's or Hobby Lobby but Amazon is cheaper and there's more selection.


One more question,how thin do you make them?


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> One more question,how thin do you make them?


Ask however many you need ro, I don't mind at all!
Maybe 3/16-1/4" in the center then taper it to paper thin on the edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 7, 2022)

Very worth while project you’re doing Henry, I applaud you. Been making tops with grand daughter since she was six, three years later she‘s on her own and we enjoy our shop time together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Joker9 (Jul 7, 2022)

Candle holders like Rude Osolnik made, 97% spindle turning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 7, 2022)

How about bat houses? Benefits everyone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 7, 2022)

For flat work a cribbage board, like Mike suggested, is a good one. If they buy pegs in bulk the price per peg becomes pretty small. They can play with design changes - trim bands, edges, inlays, etc. There are some other game boards, that one with the golf tees, you jump one tee over another, trying to end up with one single tee left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 7, 2022)

Young folks might be interested in these, since they all have phones, they work as a stand and an amplifier, lots of plans on line for them... I made several variations of them, gave em all away to family and friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 7, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Young folks might be interested in these, since they all have phones, they work as a stand and an amplifier, lots of plans on line for them... I made several variations of them, gave em all away to family and friends
> View attachment 228785


Cool idea for the young crowd. A wireless charger could be incorporated also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 7, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> For flat work a cribbage board, like Mike suggested, is a good one. If they buy pegs in bulk the price per peg becomes pretty small. They can play with design changes - trim bands, edges, inlays, etc. There are some other game boards, that one with the golf tees, you jump one tee over another, trying to end up with one single tee left.



You gotta love the golf tee game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 7, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> You gotta love the golf tee game!
> 
> View attachment 228790


a la Cracker Barrel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

